# Birthing new chicks



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a Bantam hen sitting on 17 eggs and they started hatching yesterday. This afternoon with 4 babies,the mama came back into the yard,leaving the rest. I waited a couple of hours,but she showed no signs of returning to the nest. I checked the remaining eggs and 3 chicks were trying to get out of the shell. It was pretty cold outside,and the eggs were very cold. I brought the 3 inside and helped them out of the shells. They were very cold and barely moving,but I put them under a lamp and when they warmed up,all three came back to life. I now have 3 orphans which I will keep inside until they are strong and feathered up good. I opened all the rest of the eggs and all had dead chicks inside. Probably from the cold. Mama can raise the other four outside. I feel like passing out cigars.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if she has returned i would slip those chicks up under her come night
also she should not be with the flock for now
i but mine in a 2'x3' broody box
she will stay with the chicks till they get a little older
then put the box on the floor of the main coop & open the door
she will lead the chicks around & look out for them
most hens will leave the nest 2 days after the 1st eggs hatch out
after sitting for 23 days straight i would too


----------



## 1948daydreamer (Sep 9, 2012)

I have the chicken and her babies separated from the flock,in a 4 foot square pen. I usually isolate the little ones from the others because the adults are not nice to the little ones,and we have hawks around,which are especially fond of little chickens. My daughter and grandson want to raise the 3 orphans,and make pets of them,so they get to live the good life for now. Lots of special priviliges,like watching tv,and mingling with us folks..


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

1948daydreamer said:


> I have the chicken and her babies separated from the flock,in a 4 foot square pen. I usually isolate the little ones from the others because the adults are not nice to the little ones,and we have hawks around,which are especially fond of little chickens. My daughter and grandson want to raise the 3 orphans,and make pets of them,so they get to live the good life for now. Lots of special priviliges,like watching tv,and mingling with us folks..


now don't let them watch too much TV
that can be bad for young chicks


----------

